# [Solved] Wireless hard blocked on rfkill

## donald3.heckel

Hello,

I am having trouble with my Gentoo Linux Networking. My wireless LAN is hard blocked by rfkill and I am not sure on how to fix it. Please note that 

```
rfkill unblock all
```

 did not work for me. This problem continues. In dmesg, It says that my wireless switch is on. My WLAN is a realtek rtl8192ce wireless card. It does not have a physical switch. I would like this problem to be dealt with as soon as possible.

All help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

Sincerely,

donald3heckel

----------

## Logicien

Hello,

how did you compile the rtl8192ce support, in the kernel image or in module? Do dmesg say the rtl8192ce module load it's firmware files ? Is the firmware files available?

----------

## donald3.heckel

Hello,

I am using Genkernel. I have compiled it into genkernel as a module (In my gentoo installation. I recently tried out Liberté linux (which was booted off of a usb). This anonymity distribution was gentoo based. I am not sure if it has influenced my gentoo and my entire system because in my other linux operating systems on this same particular machine, they have been influenced as well. (Liberte was on a usb seperate from my gentoo install.) Liberté linux can be found at [url]dee.su/liberte[/url]. This is just basically what happened. I booted off of this usb distro and my wireless did not work. When I booted back into my conventional system, it was affected and I could not connect to my network because my WLAN was malfunctioning. Could this be the reason why my WLAN is not working?

P.S. My Gentoo was on my system and seperate from any usb. The usb was an anonymity distro.

Sorry if it seems long and lengthy, but I am trying to be as detailed as possible.

All help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Sincerely,

donald3heckel

----------

## Logicien

I would poweroff the machine, unplug for several minutes all cables and the battery of the laptop (I guest it is because of the wireless). After boot again, check if the wireless work better.

----------

## donald3.heckel

Hello,

I tried as you suggested but with no effect. I am having difficulty getting my wireless interface up and running.

My wireless situation remains unchanged.

All help will be greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,

donald3heckel

----------

## Spidey

Try resetting your BIOS. Some wireless cards have Windows drivers that disable it at BIOS level.

----------

## donald3.heckel

Thank you very much for all of your help. Loading my default bios settings did the trick. I now have full internet access. All of your help was greatly appreciated.

I will now mark this topic as solved.

Thanks.

Sincerely,

donald3heckel

----------

